# telfair 120acres- need 1 hunter



## horsecreek (Mar 18, 2005)

Have 120acres in Telfair county that Ive had for past 5 yrs. I hunted only once this past season. My dad took 2 does and I missed nice 8pt with bow.
12yr or so pines. Mixed with oaks (mainly along and in strands). No roads. Its borderd on 2 sides by county rd. No hunters on 1 side(large creek bottom) , other side backs up to farm. Had 300acres next to this which we mainly hunted but had to give it up due to cost went up too high. I really just started hunting this tract yr before last. Avatar pic came from this tract 2 yrs ago.
Looking for honest hunter! Maybe father and young son. 2-3 deer per yr max.  Mature bucks…
My schedule looks similar for this coming season-2-3 times, I hope! 
Camp is about 4 miles from lease. Power, water available. Septic already dug for a camper. 
600.00
Please pm or email
notenoughtime@mail.com


----------



## First Light (Mar 18, 2005)

*Taliaferro*

Hey Horsecreek, 
Sent you a pm.


----------



## Postal Buck (Mar 21, 2005)

*Postal Buck*

Horsecreek , just wondering more about this 120 acres. sent you a pm . Thanks,


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 22, 2005)

i'd like more info,sent pm


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 22, 2005)

bull and postal, didnt get yall pms for some reason. 
I will pm yall though with info.


----------



## plumbob (Sep 15, 2006)

I am interested.please let me know if avail I WILL BE UP IN GA. ON THE 27TH- 30TH I am from fla and usually only hunt 2 or 3 times a year


----------



## zksailfish (Sep 18, 2006)

wish I was in the market.your disc is doing great this year .

Travis might know a dad and his son that are in the market


----------

